
Ask HN: Want to See My YC S2017 Application? - ParameterOne
I&#x27;m looking for a technical co-founder so let me know if you have any interest.  Thanks.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1cRbJNbSxmZoAZto5aolN8bwp3DiyTVpBDBz6Cdxyxm0&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
ploggingdev
It looks like OP is in the process of building a prototype, so I was curious
how many idea stage or prototype in development stage companies YC accepts? YC
has stated that they accept companies in all stages of their life cycle, which
is probably true, but from a distance it looks like most accepted companies
either have significant revenue, traction or both.

~~~
ParameterOne
It looked that way to me too but I am keeping my fingers crossed!

------
onion2k
I think I like the idea of having a single point of reference that's _me_ on
_everything_ that magically knows where to route the specific protocol to, but
why a phone number? Phone numbers are horrible. They're hard to remember (we'd
still need that business card with your proposed idea), they're easy to
mistype, they're not machine readable unless you make some font compromises,
and it seems likely we could do so much better.

~~~
ParameterOne
good question. I think, for me at least, it was a matter of "even grandma"
know how to use a phone number.

~~~
karka91
but with the size of the audience you're targeting there is no way this is
going to be a memorable number. Keeping a contact book with these isn't a big
step forward from managing the one already present on my phone

~~~
ParameterOne
I'm not planning on it being memorable, and in most cases you will have a
choice to use a global number or add this service(s) to your existing number.

------
redm
OT but I hope you appreciate some feedback. I had a hard time getting past the
"What are you going to make?"

EX: "We are going to build the world's largest private network based on e.164
addresses."

Then you go into how it technically works. I think you should spend less time
on the specifics of how it works and more on what it does for customer, and if
it's not clear why it's so important, maybe a sentence on that, in clear and
plain English.

Just my 2 cents, I hope it helps.

~~~
ParameterOne
I appreciate ALL feedback. There was just so much that it could do for the end
user I didn't want it look like too much

------
d--b
The chicken-and-egg problem is really what matters here. Your 'address' is
never going to cover all services that people use from day one, so my friend
would have to keep that number around + my other contact info that are not
covered.

Similarly I'd have to keep in my contacts all the information regarding people
who are not registered to your service.

From my point of view as a user, this is just another line in the contact
card...

~~~
ParameterOne
I pondered this for weeks, and two days ago came up with a solution. I will
keep you posted.

------
Lordarminius
I think this is exactly the kind of idea I would fund if I were a decision
maker at YC. It simplifies the process of making contact with a target. It has
potential to be a unicorn. In some iteration or other, it is bound to have
utility.

Well done.

If you don't mind my asking, what's your background? You appear to know a lot
about communication protocols and specifications as well as the stock
market.Is this from research?

~~~
ParameterOne
Thank you very much! My background for the last 20+ years: I have been an
inside sales rep for computer peripherals, an outside sales rep for a
manufacturing company, a contractor, an inventor, a real estate broker, and an
options trader. And yes, everything else about specs/protocols is from
research...I'm a big fan of self-education.

------
jacquesm
How will you deal with identity theft? Having all your eggs in one basket is
convenient but if the basket should fail then you need a way to dissociate and
to rebuild a (credible) identity from scratch.

~~~
ParameterOne
I'm going to think about this but in reality it could be used as over the top
so that you would never have to give out your real number but still receive
calls to your current number.

------
themantalope
An interesting idea to say the least. Also, is that Buffalo NY?

~~~
ParameterOne
Yes, Buffalo NY!

~~~
themantalope
Woo! Glad to see the hometown getting some love.

~~~
ParameterOne
Buffalove! Hey mantalope, pm me and let me know what you're up too, my email
is on the application.

------
skdotdan
Seems interesting.

